# An honest guide



## hankbass (Mar 26, 2008)

we got a call monday from our guide,josh johnson of triple j charters lake calcaseau, warning us he'd been blown out and offered to cancel our trip tues if we didn't want to take a chance on the wind,and that his best spot's were in very dirty water due to the high winds. we elected to go and take what we got. what we got was little to no wind, but his best spot's were to dirty. so we had to work a little. 60 trout limit by 1pm all on artificial, what a blast. thanks to josh for a fun day of fishing and the 2cooler who recomended him.


----------

